# Dad-uation Sale



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

OK $30/mnth for 2 years. I could cancel my Roamio and spare Premiere as well as a cable card. Thats 14.99+9.99+4.99 =$29.97. plus tax!! No other fees for the 2 years or do I need service as well? The thought of pairing a cablecard is daunting. This would bring me one step closer to Atmos and DV. I am completely happy with what I have now.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

I assume the 0 down works like their old 0 down Bolt sales - the monthly charge (30, in this case) includes TiVo service. After two years, service goes back to whatever they’re charging at that point. 

Personally, I’m not doing it - I’d be inclined to pick up a lifetime Roamio Plus/Pro and put a new drive in it if I needed more tuners (and wanted to consolidate boxes). They’re starting to get pretty cheap on eBay, from what I’ve seen. 

Cablecards aren’t that bad, provider depending. I had Spectrum and even that was only a twenty-minute phone call. Now I’ve got Comcast and they have a self-activation page, it’s the dog’s bollocks.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have comcast as well. Self activation did not work. When you make a call thecrep either has never heard if cablecard or they are experts. Plus Comcast does all it can to keep you from a human; which is why when you do get a human you are already enraged. When will these companies learn to just have humans answer the call?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Oh, god help you if you have to call Comcast. I got a hold time of forty minutes to report a home internet outage for a client of mine last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have comcast as well. Self activation did not work. When you make a call thecrep either has never heard if cablecard or they are experts. Plus Comcast does all it can to keep you from a human; which is why when you do get a human you are already enraged. When will these companies learn to just have humans answer the call?


what number did you call?
This is per the xfinity site

_ If you need assistance, call 1-877-405-2298 and request CableCARD Activation._


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

lhvetinari said:


> Oh, god help you if you have to call Comcast. I got a hold time of forty minutes to report a home internet outage for a client of mine last week.
> Yeah, that is the most enraging. Plus, they want to automatically restart your modem which was already begun 10 minutes ago. By the time I get a human I am more animal than human being
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

This works well for a callback other then cablecard:

Comcast ID Account Management


----------

